# Toddler trouble



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

Sigh.  One of my twin toddlers got hold of my kindle fire and dunked it into some water.  I dried what I could and now it's sitting in a bag of rice- anyone else have any other water removal tips?  I thought I had it totally dry before the rice, but it still won't turn on.  Anyone have one come back to life miraculously or is it a lost cause?  Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How long have you been drying it?  You may need to leave it in the rice for several days.

Betsy


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

It's just happened today, I'll leave it alone for a few days  (which is hard cause it's like a drug to my reader brain, but I'll control myself somehow )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah -- you want to leave it in the rice for _days_ -- just a few hours won't do it.

And, really, you have to curb your impatience and NOT keep trying it -- you can short it out if you do.

If you leave it in rice for a week and it still doesn't turn on, I suggest contacting Kindle CS. Maybe they can replace it or, at least, offer a discount on a replacement.


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks Ann  I will restrain myself   I don't think the replacement warranty covers water, but I'll definitely check on a discount


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dkgould said:


> It's just happened today, I'll leave it alone for a few days  (which is hard cause it's like a drug to my reader brain, but I'll control myself somehow )


A spare Kindle is a wonderful thing. $69 Kindle.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A spare Kindle is a wonderful thing. $69 Kindle.
> 
> Betsy


Indeed!



dkgould said:


> Thanks Ann  I will restrain myself  I don't think the replacement warranty covers water, but I'll definitely check on a discount


Here's the thing about Amazon: they want happy customers. So, while the warranty doesn't explicitly say that accidents like this are 'covered', we've had many members report that Amazon went ahead and replaced a kindle under warranty _even if_ the 'failure' is not 'manufacturer defect' but, rather, 'inadvertent mishandling'. So, by all means leave it in the rice and see if you can resurrect it in a week or so but, if not, contact them anyway. It _never_ hurts to ask.

And even if they don't replace it free, they almost always offer a discount on a new one.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Indeed!
> 
> Here's the thing about Amazon: they want happy customers. So, while the warranty doesn't explicitly say that accidents like this are 'covered', we've had many members report that Amazon went ahead and replaced a kindle under warranty _even if_ the 'failure' is not 'manufacturer defect' but, rather, 'inadvertent mishandling'. So, by all means leave it in the rice and see if you can resurrect it in a week or so but, if not, contact them anyway. It _never_ hurts to ask.
> 
> And even if they don't replace it free, they almost always offer a discount on a new one.


Yes, everything Ann said. And let me stress *AT LEAST A WEEK* completely submerged in rice. If it does not come on after that, its dead.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

I can't find the article, but Lifehacker suggests instant rice is better than regular rice and had a list of some other things that are supposed to work even better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kat S said:


> I can't find the article, but Lifehacker suggests instant rice is better than regular rice and had a list of some other things that are supposed to work even better.


Here 'tis...

http://lifehacker.com/use-instant-rice-when-reviving-a-wet-phone-not-uncoock-1575785111

Interesting, thanks Kat S!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Lots of things have little packets of silica gel in them . . . . . I've heard of folks who save them for just such an emergency.

Interesting about the instant vs regular. And cous cous.  I'd never use oats or cat litter -- can't imagine people have suggested that! (in the article)


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Interesting articles. I would also try a hair dryer, I think. I guess your toddler wanted your exclusive attention, huh .  It's a good thing my cat doesn't have the same ability. My kids are old enough now to not want my attention. .


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

maryjf45 said:


> Interesting articles. I would also try a hair dryer, I think. I guess your toddler wanted your exclusive attention, huh . It's a good thing my cat doesn't have the same ability. My kids are old enough now to not want my attention. .


I would NOT use a hair dryer. The water would be deep inside the device so the warm could not reach it unless you melted the device first.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes but initially you could get the outside a little dryer. Obviously you wouldn't want to heat the device too much. But one article said that air worked as well other methods, and I'm sure it would have to be dry air, not humid. Probably the fridge would work too, though the device might smell like whatever is in there .


----------



## dkgould (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks folks!  I've got it in the instant rice, my husband has used the oats method before for his phone- you just have to make sure not to get the dusty stuff at the bottom of the cannister   I've not tried the silica packets before but it makes sense, I'll have to start saving them!

Yes Maryjf45, he certainly does want my attention all the time.  The problem is, so does his twin brother   I wish I had more hands!  Ah well, comes with the territory.

I also did what you suggested Ann and called customer service.  They said if it wouldn't revive then they would definitely replace it at a discount even though a. warranty won't cover water damage and b. it's now been out of warranty for a year so it was definitely worth the call for anyone else facing the same situation! (I've spent more on books and things to put ON the device than the device itself so it definitely makes sense)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

If anyone starts saving the silica gel packets, be sure to save them in a container.  Can be dangerous for cats.. And I am sure not good for dogs or kids..  if eaten.

It sounds like Amazon at least had a good response.  And maybe you could use one of those waterproof bags for the double toddler years..


----------

